# Hanen aikansa loppuisi



## Marsario

Moi kaikille! Mulla olisi yksi kysymys tasta lauseesta:


(...) - Valehtelet.
- Kylla ma hoidin, Jose vakuutteli. Han katsoi epatoivoisena Lehdon tupakkaa, joka oli ilmetty jo filtteriin asti. Kun se loppuisi, mies menisi sisaan ja hanen aikansa loppuisi.



Toisen puhujan, Jose, piti hoitaa yksi ruumis pois mutta luultavasti ei tehnyt nain.
Mita viimeine lause tarkoittaa? Kun lukee etta "hanen aikansa loppuisi" kuka on "hanen": Jose vai toinen henkilo? Ja mita tarkoittaa etta aika loppuu, tarkoittaako se vaikka etta toinen olisi tappanut hanta?


Kiitos paljon.


----------



## sakvaka

Non so esattamente cosa volle dire l'autore, ma mi sembra che "il tempo sarebbe scaduto per lui" (in inglese "he would run out of time") sia una buon'alternativa. Ci sono anche (più o meno) buone probabilità che invece la frase significhi che Lehto morirebbe subito.

Eli ilman enempää kontekstia on vaikea sanoa. Luultavasti se, jolta "aika loppuu" (joko _loppuu kesken ennen jnk asian valmistumista_ tai _kuolema koittaa_), on Lehto. Jos luet tekstiä eteenpäin, niin varmasti kaikki selviää.

Vorrei anche che gli altri finlandesi dicessero le loro opinioni.
Haluaisin myös kuulla muiden suomalaisten mielipiteen.


----------



## hui

> (...) - Valehtelet.
> - Kylla ma hoidin, Jose vakuutteli. Han katsoi epatoivoisena Lehdon tupakkaa, joka oli ilmetty jo filtteriin asti. Kun se loppuisi, mies menisi sisaan ja hanen aikansa loppuisi.


Minun tulkintani katkelmasta:

Kun Lehdon tupakka loppuisi, Lehto menisi sisään ja Josen [joka katsoi epätoivoisena Lehdon tupakkaa] aika [vakuuttaa Lehto] loppuisi [koska silloin Lehto näkisi, että Jose ei ollut hankkiutunut ruumiista eroon].


----------



## Marsario

Kiitos kovasti molemmille Hui ja Sakvaka! Ne auttoi tosi paljon! Munkin mielesta  Jose saattaa mahdollisimmin olla se, jonka aika loppuisi...

E complimenti per il tuo italiano Sakvaka! Cacchio, e' perfetto!


----------

